# 2 More Calves!



## cjc (Jun 24, 2016)

I added two more bottle calves today! Picked them up for $100 each. They are 5 day old heifer calves. Now that brings me to 4 bottle calves and 1 on the field with mama. Still waiting on 2 more calves this year. 

One of them has blue eyes, so we will name her Blue. Not sure what we will name the one on the left yet. They are both Angus X Holsteins.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 24, 2016)

You are going to be one busy lady, as if you're not already!!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jun 24, 2016)

Congrats!  They are both beautiful!


----------



## TAH (Jun 24, 2016)

They are super pretty!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 24, 2016)

Congrats!! They're cute!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jun 25, 2016)

Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 25, 2016)

I wish I had some of your energy! They sure look good.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jun 27, 2016)

We had a calf with one blue eye but it was a defect that eventually went away as she got older......2 blue eyes, I'm not really sure. If she can see, and they don't look cloudy or swollen I would just guess you have a blue eyed calf. From the picture she looks okay, and it may be temporary like how kittens can sometimes have blue eyes and they change as they get older.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 27, 2016)

Awww... having a blue eyed cow batting her lashes at me would be great!  I'll bet that would sell some milk!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 27, 2016)

It's not unheard of. It's more of a genetic rarity than anything, and doesn't mean any bad thing to the calf. Some cattle will have this right into adulthood, but that's extremely rare. So really, it's nothing to worry about.  

It does make the animal look a little more "creepy" though because you can actually see the rectangular retina than just a big brown eyeball. Like with this water buffalo:


----------



## TAH (Jun 27, 2016)

At Least she doesn't have pink legs and odd looking horns.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 27, 2016)

TAH said:


> At Least she doesn't have pink legs and odd looking horns.


----------



## Mouse14 (Jun 28, 2016)

I love cows! I had a blue eyed Holstein bull calf once. I believe his name was chance or JAC (just another chance, I had 2 calves) we had a dairy farm them so I didn't have to pay for either of them. Now the farm has beef cattle. Some days I miss milking cows. With them being half Angus will you have to milk them or no?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 28, 2016)

Each calf is different when it comes to teeth. Some will be born with a full set, others won't. It's not really to do with them being premature, because it's the lungs that are most impacted with being born prematurely than teeth (just like in human babies). You can get full-term calves that are born with only a few teeth erupted already.


----------



## Apaulsen2890 (Jun 30, 2016)

Super adorable!!!  What breed are your others? My old thought is if they're mixed with Holstein they may not fill out as nice as a full beef cow if you plan to butcher ever.


----------



## Apaulsen2890 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hmmm hopefully they'll fill out nicely for you as well then!   Fingers crossed!!   They are cuties


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 13, 2016)

@cjc, one of my Mom's cows calved yesterday and she had a little blue-eyed heifer.  I thought you might want to see her. She is 1/2 Red Angus, 1/4 Jersey, 1/4 Normande.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 13, 2016)

She's very pretty! Glad everything went well. Grats!


----------



## TAH (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 13, 2016)

Congrats!! She's so cute!


----------



## Apaulsen2890 (Jul 13, 2016)

She's so stinking cute!!!!


----------

